
A Conversation with Arthur C. Clarke (1999) - samclemens
http://www.nytimes.com/1999/10/26/science/conversation-with-arthur-c-clarke-author-s-space-odyssey-his-stay-chelsea.html?pagewanted=all
======
fractallyte
Like Asimov, Clarke was one of the giants of science fiction. I'm surprised
there isn't more discussion of _his_ contributions to the evolution and
perception of modern technology.

From communications satellites (the geosynchronous 'Clarke orbit' is named
after him) to encrypted smartphones (described vividly in Imperial Earth), to
space elevators (The Fountains of Paradise) - he introduced so many ideas that
are now regarded as unremarkable. (I remember being attacked and ridiculed in
high school when I brought up the preposterous subject of space elevators...)

His writing was more stylistic than Asimov's, and while not as prolific, his
novels and scientific writing were equally inspiring. Clarke had a poetic,
fantastical side, revealed in stories like 'The Lion of Comarre' and 'Against
the Fall of Night'; relating visions of vast vistas of space and time
(reminiscent of Olaf Stapledon), but also with a subtle discontent and
yearning in the protagonists. I fear much of this subtlety is lost among
modern readers, but it shouldn't be - so many of us suffer from that same
malady!

Clarke and Asimov were great frenemies, and their exchanges were hilarious.
They both had gigantic egos! And I just now realized a way to characterize
their literary personalities: Asimov resided in temperate New York City, while
Clarke had his home in tropical Sri Lanka. But the historic names of that
place - Ceylon, Serendip and Taprobane - were even more exotic and evocative,
just like the best of Clarke.

~~~
david-given
I think he's dated way less badly than Asimov has. Even early Clarke is still
quite readable; _The City and the Stars_ and _Rendezvous with Rama_ are still
quite wonderful, but I've always had a soft spot for his juvenilia ---
_Dolphin Island_ is half a semiautographical memoir of snorkelling on the
Great Barrier Reef, and half a quiet coming-of-age story.

He had a talent for portraying a kind of quiet, competent person who's deeply
unfashionable in modern literature because these days we think that stories
are built on top of character conflict; Clarke's characters didn't get into
arguments much. But there was always more to them than meets the eye. I agree
with you about the subtlety.

I just wish he hadn't met Gentry Lee...

~~~
coldtea
> _I think he 's dated way less badly than Asimov has._

Well, that comes from a person who uses the word "juvenilia" though.

More sci-fi and less literary types will disagree.

------
sohkamyung
For those who wish to know more about Clarke, you can now browse the Arthur C.
Clarke Collection at the Air and Space Museum, Archives Division [1].

[1]
[http://sova.si.edu/record/NASM.2015.0010](http://sova.si.edu/record/NASM.2015.0010)

------
sparkzilla
I interviewed Arthur C. Clarke in Sri Lanka. He told me this joke:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEh8nspzXw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEh8nspzXw)

------
tnecniv
Great read. The man was truly something. For those who haven't read any of his
works, you should give Childhood's End a go.

~~~
seism
Thanks for the tip. I really enjoyed reading Rendezvous with Rama again last
weekend.

~~~
gambiting
I've actually listened to the audiobook of it last week, after seeing a
recommendation on HN. Excellent book, really enjoyed it.

------
dullroar
His "If I Forget Thee, Oh Earth" is still once of the most moving (and
cautionary) Sci-Fi short stories ever written. [http://hermiene.net/short-
stories/if_i_forget_thee.html](http://hermiene.net/short-
stories/if_i_forget_thee.html)

------
DiabloD3
That man shaped how I think about things. In some ways, a good thing; in some
ways, a bad thing. Although I never got to meet him, and he lived a long
productive life despite the medical condition he suffered from, it still pains
me to be reminded such a great mind died.

